# Possible purchase Hobby 700. Advice needed



## Chudders

I am thinking of buying a 2006 Hobby 700 . I know very little about the make with regards to quality of build etc.
I have heard rightly or wrongly that there can be difficulty in obtaining parts, or perhaps they should not be needed. Are they any more difficult than any other German make of motorhome
Really really grateful for any comments, good or bad
Regards, Dave


----------



## Mashy

*Possible purchase Hobby 750*


We bought a new Hobby Feb 2007. In the main we have been very pleased with it. we have had a couple of parts under warranty as well as the dreaded Truma regulator.
Our main problem was Brownhills who a) were losing the franchise and b) they kept no spares and c) they were at the time the only UK dealer.
You will find a better network now for motorhomes.
You can also contact Ambergate at Derby who may help.
We traded our 1 year old Autotrail for the Hobby.
Hope this helps
Mashy


----------



## tramp

hi chuddeers 
great vans as used by most "fulltimers" so becarefull its not had low millage but maximum living in usage.

most stuff is from the main manufacturers anyway so fixable by anyone and have good German build quality. The tag axel can be heavy on rear tyres and the small roof vents arnt interchangable du to being 500 x500 not 400 x 400 as are all seitz types  
plenty about so whatch their prices.

tramp


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the replies everyone but I have told you lies, just been to look at it again and its a Hobby 700 not 750 as I said above. Not sure what the difference is. THis one has two single beds at the back either side.
But thanks for comments, any others would be appreciated.
Regards, Dave
Gonna try and ammend the topic title now


----------



## framptoncottrell

Beautifully built vans - we very nearly bought one of its smaller brethren from Dortmund (the Hobby Van and the 650 were high on our shopping list).

Take care that you check the ownership very carefully - they are very popular with people who have a fairly free-and-easy attitude to legal niceties.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## geraldandannie

Have you seen this rather nice one in our classifieds section? Different model, though.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1892.html

Gerald


----------



## Chudders

geraldandannie said:


> Have you seen this rather nice one in our classifieds section? Different model, though.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1892.html
> 
> Gerald


Looks like a smashing vehicle but I need a 4 berth otherwise I might well have considered it. It is in the right price range.
Thanks for that anyway. Much appreciated.
Dave


----------



## 101578

Not being biased in anyway :roll: , but go for it!
Had ours three years no problems,bought second hand from Barrons.Ours is the 600fse 03 reg which has the rear fixed bed.
Hobby has a main dealer in Chesterfield i think,but have not had to contact them as nowt's gone wrong.Oh it's a Fiat base and we've had no worries there.Just passed her M.O.T. at garage near where T.B. Turbos used to be in Lancaster.Sailed through...again!
Interior well thought out,large shower,plenty of living space,storage etc.
Hope you find your perfect m/home,we did!


----------



## Tobysmumndad

Just to confuse people, if it has Hobby 700 decals on it, then it's a Hobby 750 (no, I don't know why either) of which there are various internal layouts.

Hobby went through a quality control problem some years back, especially with regard to paint finish, but seem to have jacked their standards up, as a result of adverse customer reaction. The main problem, as has been stated, is getting spares in the UK. On hearing the word Hobby, Brownhills would automatically quote two months back order. However, having been told that, we've called in on passing, went to the parts department, and - gosh wot a surprise - the part was in stock!

If the tandem axle is proving to be heavy on the tyres, then you might be running them at the wrong pressure. We've run ours at 3.5 bar, as recommended in the AL-KO manual, and have just replaced them after seven years/64,000 km with plenty of tread remaining.


----------



## krustyhoor

My in-laws bought a 750 FML back in 05 and loved theirs. Beautiful finish and they were very very happy with it. Just the two of them knocking about in it and the odd grandchild staying over now and again. They only decided to sell it because more grandchildren have popped up 

On the strength of seeing theirs we bought a 650 in '06. Theirs is on a Fiat ours is on a Transit. Both are LHD. I will PM you a link to some photos to give you an idea of the layouts in each.

Ours is listed here : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1788.html

We need more room as we have added to the grandchildren tally since we bought or 650 FSC back in 06 

Mack.


----------



## kenny

HI WE GOT A HOBBY 700AUTO FROM GOEUROPEAN 5YEARS AGO,CAN SAY ONLY GOOD THINGS ABOUT IT,WE GO DOWN SPAIN AND FRANCE FOR 3 MONTH TWICE A YEAR, IN FRANCE WILD CAMPING UP TO PRESS WE HAVE NOT HAD ANY PROBLEM'S WITH THE VAN, IDO KNOW THAT DAVE AT GOEUROPEAN CAN GET PARTS FAST AND ARE ONE OF THE BEST FIRMS I HAVE USED,IF YOU WANT A GOOD VAN GO FOR 700 KENNY


----------

